# Does your Golden Blend in



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've always loved this one of Loo 
If you tweak that photo, Alan, and lighten it a bit, it might be closer to what you 'saw' when you took it. I still like it, tho!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## heathermexum (Feb 14, 2008)

I love those pictures! I wish I had one of Sadie blending into the fall colors, but I now live in Florida and there are no fall colors....So sad


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hehe, like this


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

moverking said:


> Hehe, like this


Yes I do like that..Wow thats more like it...Thanks!..In the photography world I would have a Handicapped sticker on my camera


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We don't have fall in Florida... so nope! lol


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure, you can do it! This is a simple program called "Microsoft Picture It"...really easy to use. There's free downloads available, although i got mine from some pics I got developed at Walmart


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Almost! I need to go out in my leaf covered lawn and take some pics!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pics! Here is one of mine blending in to the colors. Of course shes so far in the distance, that is the main reason. Heh heh. I'm gonna upgrade to a better camera next year. This is just a basic digital camera. Don't have many options with it.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Debles said:


> Almost! I need to go out in my leaf covered lawn and take some pics!


Hey ...Almost is very pretty!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

These are great pictures!

Here is my favorite one of Jasper as a puppy and Jasmine. They love to play in the piles of leaves when we are blowing them.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool...Camo dogs!! :


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Flyaway, LOVE that pic! How adorable!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Debles said:


> Flyaway, LOVE that pic! How adorable!


No doubt about that!!

Very pretty autumn pup in the pile o leaves


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley always manages to find a spot to blend in with the leaves this time of year. Her giveaway is the ball nearby usually.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This pictures was taken a long time ago,when I lived in NJ!.
Here is Izzy and a very young Priska:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Brinkley always manages to find a spot to blend in with the leaves this time of year. Her giveaway is the ball nearby usually.


Brinkley blends with the oak leaves very well...the ball does give her away!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are Sam and Ike...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Paula if you would have raked the leaves a little closer to Sam he would be lost in the leaves. Nice pics.....sorry I stole your idea for this thread:uhoh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Paula if you would have raked the leaves a little closer to Sam he would be lost in the leaves. Nice pics.....sorry I stole your idea for this thread:uhoh:


Sam did tend to blend right in  He was in the leaves. DH was using the leaf blower and Sam just got up, let him blow the leaves away, and sat back down. Ike, on the other hand, likes to attack the leaf blower. I didn't know this was my idea....Great pictures!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_LOVE IT !_
_QUE PASA ? WE ARE BEING SPOILED WITH TUFF PICS !!!_ :heartbeat 

_HERE'S MY "BLENDING IN" ..._
_JUST NOT SURE IF IT HAS TO DO WITH COLORS ..._
_OR POOR QUALITY YOUTUBE UPLOAD !_ :doh: :bowl: 

_"__http://www.youtube.com/v/YF6qpCsRnMw...rel=0&border=1__" _


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Sam did tend to blend right in  He was in the leaves. DH was using the leaf blower and Sam just got up, let him blow the leaves away, and sat back down. Ike, on the other hand, likes to attack the leaf blower. I didn't know this was my idea....Great pictures!


We need a 'Gold on Gold' Thread or a Golden version of 'Where's Waldo?'  Perfect season for Golden's....Autumnal Gold, ahhhh
__________________







I 
Oh Yes how soon we forget​


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

This from a few years ago, my fave of Thor in leaves.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

T&T said:


> _LOVE IT !_
> _QUE PASA ? WE ARE BEING SPOILED WITH TUFF PICS !!!_ :heartbeat
> 
> _HERE'S MY "BLENDING IN" ..._
> ...


Love it
That looks like you were back in the middle of no-where, my kind of place....I see T&T are French speaking pups!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Tuff's buddy, but I was just 'thinking outloud' cyber style. I tend to do that ALOT....it gets me in trouble sometimes too....

....Hey, T&T....still no subtitles!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hard to disguise the white dog, but the Abster blends in with fall quite well...








I am also focus challenged


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Yes I do like that..Wow thats more like it...Thanks!..In the photography world I would have a Handicapped sticker on my camera


I'd have that same sticker!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous pics everyone!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love all the pictures!! Here in San Diego we don't really have much of a fall... So no fall pictures!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

These are great!

Here is a pretty well blended puppy butt:


----------

